# Does Anyone Know What This Novel Is?



## S1E9A8N5 (Oct 4, 2007)

It's a classic novel.  Science fiction.  Medical.  Conspiracy.  It took place in or about a hospital.  A cover up.  I can't remember the name of the book.  I remember someone suggesting it before but I forgot.  Does anyone know what book it is?  I've been look all over Amazon for it.  I believe it has a female protagonist.


----------



## lisajane (Oct 4, 2007)

No idea but it sounds good.


----------



## RomanticRose (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds like something by Robin Cook.  Coma, maybe.


----------



## S1E9A8N5 (Oct 4, 2007)

It's not that one.  Thanks for the help though.

Hmm.  I "think" (not sure) that it's about the hospital killing patients or using them as lab rats to test out drugs.  I know it's a female protagonist.  I think it was by a female writer.  I can see myself reading the summary on WIKI but I can't remember it.  I hate that.


----------



## Foxee (Oct 4, 2007)

Probably quite a few like this. Now I've got a title that I can't remember, too, the story was about a woman who moved into a futuristic housing plan and she bought an old movie theater to fix up. She and a couple other people who didn't quite fit in with the Stepford surroundings uncovered the real reason behind the place. Sounds like it could be what you're looking for but I can't remember the title. I even sorta remember the cover.

*groan* Thanks a heap! Now I really want to remember the title...

In this case the atrocity was organ harvesting so not sure if it fits.


----------

